# What do you do for a living?



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Random thread. I just wanted to see. I am trying to get 're-aquainted' with SM because I have not lurked in awhile.

I work at Six Flags-Great adventure in the games department. I love my job  It's just alot of fun and I have alot of friends at work.  I used to hate it, but that changed. I am good at handling money, guests, etc. now. 



What about you?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Well I cook, clean, do wash, clean, take care of 3 boys, clean, take care of the bills, clean.
Pick up after everyone oh and clean :goof: 
My life is boring I know :biggrin:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

QUOTE (Sassy&Alyssa @ Jul 3 2008, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600365


> Random thread. I just wanted to see. I am trying to get 're-aquainted' with SM because I have not lurked in awhile.
> 
> I work at Six Flags-Great adventure in the games department. I love my job  It's just alot of fun and I have alot of friends at work.  I used to hate it, but that changed. I am good at handling money, guests, etc. now.
> 
> ...


What a great job!! I have 2 boys and am a stay at home Mom. I have a computer science degree and in the past have worked with companies such as Siemens, Rockwell Automation and Loral as a Software Engineer. Being a Mom is much tougher! Whew!

Love and Peace,


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 3 2008, 07:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600366


> Well I cook, clean, do wash, clean, take care of 3 boys, clean, take care of the bills, clean.
> Pick up after everyone oh and clean :goof:
> My life is boring I know :biggrin:[/B]



I do that (only for two boys and a girl) and also
teach preschool.

I'm off for two unpaid months right now (July and August) and 

yes

I adore my job. 

It is super fun and super important (helping kids aka future adults get a good start in their social/academic lives)


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I work at Walmart at the Customer Service Desk. I have been with Walmart 13 years now. I've been a Customer Service Manager and the Head Customer Service Manager, Accounting Office and i was also in H.R. for eight years. My hours changed in H.R. and i was going to school and it was getting harder to schedule my classes around my work hours, so i stepped down and went to Customer Service and that is by far my favorite job, i love the people i work with and i love the job much more than when i worked in H.R. I will going back to school in the fall. I'm going to school to become an x-ray technician.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

State Certified General & Roofing Contractor and I rather be doing my side job full time!! :Happy_Dance: ( www.Luvmyfurbaby.com ) :Happy_Dance:


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

I used to have a really interesting job as an animal trainer on the strip in Las Vegas, I did a bird show and then I worked for Wayne Newton as his animal trainer. I loved it but got burned out. 
Now I'm a librarian and I do enjoy it, although working with the public has it's challenges especially at the inner city branch I work out of! I could tell some stories to make your hair curl! I'm going to school in September part time to get my Masters in Library and Information Science.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm a "Poop-Picker-Upper" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 3 2008, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600388


> I'm a "Poop-Picker-Upper" :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



What does that pay??


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I own my own gymnastic studio, I have taught for 39 years, I love my job, and the kids I teach, (and most of their parents!)
I don't have anyone help me, I would rather do it myself!
I also do custom embroidery to help pass daytime hours during the school year, I am also the high school cheer coach, and
I absolutely love that job too. I guess the only thing I don't like to do is cook, not enough time,


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

<span style="color:#9932CC">I'm a housewife (no kids yet), and it's the best job in the world. :w00t: I love things to be clean and orderly, so I enjoy housework, although London is my "big helper" most of the time (you know what I mean -- attacking the dust rag, broom, etc!). :smmadder: :smrofl: </span>


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 3 2008, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600392


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 3 2008, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600388





> I'm a "Poop-Picker-Upper" :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



What does that pay??
[/B][/QUOTE]


You should already know, it doesn't pay "crap" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Right now I am a stay at home mom of 3, two girls and a boy. I also watch my best friends 3 kids, but since I don't get paid I don't really know if that counts.

As for what do I want to do??!!! That is the question of the year here!!! I start school in the fall, and my mind changes every week about what I want to do!!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I just starting waiting tables at Pizza Hut while I work towards a degree in school and I absolutely LOVE it!! I have so much fun there and my coworkers are amazing. I couldn't ask for a batter job right now.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 3 2008, 08:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600399


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 3 2008, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600392





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 3 2008, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600388





> I'm a "Poop-Picker-Upper" :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


What does that pay??
[/B][/QUOTE]

You should already know, it doesn't pay "crap" :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: sounds like my job, but I'm ready to move up so let me know when you are hiring :chili:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I stay at home mom with my daughter and fur kids. I can not work out of my home due to an accident I was involved in almost 20 years ago. I have a severed vertebrae and several herniated disk. Surgery is not an option due to the fact that there is a 50/50 chance that I will go paralyzed from my neck down. I got a hefty lawsuit from it and hired a broker and put most of the money into the stocks. I don't know a thing about them but they have done well thus far. Until recently that is. I build websites for fun. And love it. 

I raise these Wonderful Creatures we call Maltese and am now getting the ones we think are show prospects ready for the ring before sending them to one of my handlers. 

Enough about me, next.................


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (SillieMillie @ Jul 3 2008, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600386


> I used to have a really interesting job as an animal trainer on the strip in Las Vegas, I did a bird show and then I worked for Wayne Newton as his animal trainer. I loved it but got burned out.
> Now I'm a librarian and I do enjoy it, although working with the public has it's challenges especially at the inner city branch I work out of! I could tell some stories to make your hair curl! I'm going to school in September part time to get my Masters in Library and Information Science.[/B]



WOW! An animal trainer. That is sooooooo cool. Can your Fluffs do tricks? 
I am a creative director at a large advertising company. Its called Ogilvy. I run a team of creative peple which is quite challenging (more challenging than the creative work itself i think) I have to come up with creative solutions to sell products as well as design retail stores and other stuff. On the side i am trying to build my bag business. I have always wanted to deign handbags and have started with The HotDog Take Away bag for fluffbutts. Why - cause Bentley outgrew my handbag and needed his own. LOL

I love my job but wish i had more time to spend on my bags because i love doing them!. :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 3 2008, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600392


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 3 2008, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600388





> I'm a "Poop-Picker-Upper" :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



What does that pay??
[/B][/QUOTE]


CRAP! - SORRY COULD NOT RESIST! :brownbag:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Jul 4 2008, 03:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600450


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 3 2008, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600392





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 3 2008, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600388





> I'm a "Poop-Picker-Upper" :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



What does that pay??
[/B][/QUOTE]


CRAP! - SORRY COULD NOT RESIST! :brownbag:
[/B][/QUOTE]



TOO LATE ! YOU BEAT ME TO IT!!!!! :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag: 

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY YOU GUYS! - ITS A COLD WINTERY DAY IN SOUTH AFRICA TODAY SO ENJOY YOUR DAY OUTDOORS! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Jul 3 2008, 10:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600376


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 3 2008, 07:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600366





> Well I cook, clean, do wash, clean, take care of 3 boys, clean, take care of the bills, clean.
> Pick up after everyone oh and clean :goof:
> My life is boring I know :biggrin:[/B]



I do that (only for two boys and a girl) and also
teach preschool.

I'm off for two unpaid months right now (July and August) and 

yes

I adore my job. 

It is super fun and super important (helping kids aka future adults get a good start in their social/academic lives)
[/B][/QUOTE]
I agree, I was kidding . Our job is the most important in the whole world. My 3 boys are well mannered respectful and have unbelievable work ethic 
what more can I ask for? I know they will grow into wonderful men, husbands and dad's.. :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am the bookkeeper for a realestate office on Long Beach Island. It's a great job for 9 or 10 months of the year, but I am way too busy in the summer! (WEEKLY RENTALS)

What's wrong with me? I live at the shore and am too tired to enjoy it! Today is the 4th of July and I'm at my desk!!!!!! :w00t: ......only working till noon though, then I must rush home to host a BBQ this afternoon....and play with my pups! Tomorrow is bath day for the dogs, then it's back to work at noon.

I'm super busy, but I still say "Life is Good!"


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been a writer for 5 years. I've published a short story (fiction,) a couple of magazine articles, and I'm currently writing a novel. 

I had a career in the international banking field when I lived in NYC, my hometown. I have also worked in the electronic funds processing industry (ATMS, credit card machines, etc.) the credit reporting industry, the publishing industry, the travel industry, and the health food industry. 

I love my "job" as a writer, although I don't like the "starving writer" part of it....


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been a stay at home mom for the past 9 years.

In my former life I worked as a government contractor at an air force base as a data & configuration manager.

I love(d) both jobs!


----------



## I-LOVE-KRISTIN (Jan 7, 2008)

Sadly, I haven't got a job, I'm only old enough to work at Dairy Queen! Haha!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I wanted to be a cop since I was 5 years old. My family thought I was going through a phase. Approaching my 26th year anniversary as a police officer, I must still be going through it :biggrin:. I chose to work in the City so that I would have a better opportunity to work different facets of law enforcement.......and I have.

I started out in uniform in a beat car, changing shifts every 28 days in an area that included the wealthiest to the poorest living in housing projects. I then became a tactical officer in plainclothes in an unmarked car in the same area which sometimes included standing on street corners posing as a prostitute. From there I worked in our intelligence unit conducting surveillances and wire taps geared toward apprehending career criminals involved in organized crime and also performing dignitary protection when the President or other heads of State came to town and rode in Hillary's motorcade for the week of the Democratic National Convention. 

From there I was promoted to sergeant and returned to patrol duties in uniform working in an area that has the City's largest gay population and homeless population. I currently work in the detective division investigating robberies, burglaries, thefts and financial crimes. 

Maybe one day I can retire and live like the old lady in a shoe with many many white fluff butts under foot.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jul 4 2008, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600477


> I wanted to be a cop since I was 5 years old. My family thought I was going through a phase. Approaching my 26th year anniversary as a police officer, I must still be going through it :biggrin: . I chose to work in the City so that I would have a better opportunity to work different facets of law enforcement.......and I have.
> 
> I started out in uniform in a beat car, changing shifts every 28 days in an area that included the wealthiest to the poorest living in housing projects. I then became a tactical officer in plainclothes in an unmarked car in the same area which sometimes included standing on street corners posing as a prostitute. From there I worked in our intelligence unit conducting surveillances and wire taps geared toward apprehending career criminals involved in organized crime and also performing dignitary protection when the President or other heads of State came to town and rode in Hillary's motorcade for the week of the Democratic National Convention.
> 
> ...



Geez, I'm impressed! Good for you. Be careful out there, those two fluffers need you!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am a 5th grade Math teacher ( Hooray for Summer Vacation) arty: arty: I LOVE my job, but am looking forward to starting my Master's degree so I am eventually work in Administration :smartass:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am a part time bank teller for Wachovia. I work about 22 hrs. a week, but it's every day. I like it most of the time. working with the public can be challenging sometimes. I hope to retire in the next few years. Hubby would like me to leave now, but he works from home aaand we would probably kill each other if we were together 24/7. :smpullhair: Jill


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Staff Electrical Engineer at... (like I am going to post that info)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 3 2008, 11:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600399


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 3 2008, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600392





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 3 2008, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600388





> I'm a "Poop-Picker-Upper" :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



What does that pay??
[/B][/QUOTE]


You should already know, it doesn't pay "crap" :HistericalSmiley:

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 


[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jul 4 2008, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600477


> I wanted to be a cop since I was 5 years old. My family thought I was going through a phase. Approaching my 26th year anniversary as a police officer, I must still be going through it :biggrin:. I chose to work in the City so that I would have a better opportunity to work different facets of law enforcement.......and I have.
> 
> I started out in uniform in a beat car, changing shifts every 28 days in an area that included the wealthiest to the poorest living in housing projects. I then became a tactical officer in plainclothes in an unmarked car in the same area which sometimes included standing on street corners posing as a prostitute. From there I worked in our intelligence unit conducting surveillances and wire taps geared toward apprehending career criminals involved in organized crime and also performing dignitary protection when the President or other heads of State came to town and rode in Hillary's motorcade for the week of the Democratic National Convention.
> 
> ...




my husband is retired law enforcement, be careful out there.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm a mother to 4 grown kids, I am a grandma to 6 grandkids, I am a wife of 39 years, I am a mommy to Matilda :wub: and I spend most of my days sewing for my little dog clothing business.


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

I currently work as a Real Estate Broker. Funny, I received my Bachelor's Degree in Human Development and worked as a teacher for some years after college. Funny how things change, huh??


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I've been teaching for 10 years - mostly at the high school level. I left part way through and got my M.A. and I thought it would lead to a different career, but it didn't. I taught university for a few years, but now I'm at a really fantastic and unique private high school working with creative and talented students.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Jul 3 2008, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600378


> I will going back to school in the fall. I'm going to school to become an x-ray technician.[/B]


Thats what Kim is trained as and still does from time to time but is a nurse for a private practice orthopedic surgeon right now

as for me, I'm in Sales for a wholesale supplier , I travel south western VA, south eastern WV and eastern TN mon-thurs and work from home on fridays

on the side I also own a domain name business, web hosting business, I create, buy and sell websites, and own or operate many web sites and forums, I also sell on ebay and build custom pet furniture when I can


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm a mom to three kids ages 14, 10 and 6. 

I also work full time as a flight attendant for Delta Airlines. I have done this for almost 18 years. I use to love it, but with the cut backs, fuel prices, pissed off customers, full airplanes and general down turn in the industry I find it very hard to enjoy lately.

A few years ago I went back to school to get a B.S. in nursing. I already have a B.A. in Journalism so a lot of the credit's transfered. I got a little sidetracked and had to put school on hold for awhile. Hopefully I can get back into the program and make a life change sometime in the next 3-4 years.

My dream is to write a book that I have in my head along the lines of "Bridges of Madison County". If I can ever get it all down on paper I would love to try and get it published. That of course is a dream that may never happen, but still a dream nonetheless.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I work for a small direct mail marketing company and it's pretty fun. My bosses treat me great and Jax gets to come to work with me. I do have a BS in Marine Biology and would like to use that some day, but it pays about the same a Poop-Picker-Upper!  

I worked at Toys R Us while in college and that was actually quite a bit of fun (and I don't even like kids!). I had a lot of authority, so that's probably why I enjoyed it! 

It's interesting where we all end up in life, no matter what we planned. arty:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I work in a vet hospital...mostly doing the "techly duties" but also some of the managerial ick. I grew up in the vet hospital. Before we moved to TN I also had my dog behavior consulting business. I haven't restarted in TN but will take clients again when I'm in VA next year. 

I have a BA in cultural anthropology...elected out of a few excellent grad programs much to my professor's dismay. Perhaps one day I'll go back to it if hubby is in one place for long enough.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I raised my son and had several jobs. I managed a clothing store, worked in a hospital, and worked for a broker. My last job and best job was when Zoey & I managed a photography studio. We loved it. The photographer is a wonder person and friend. I took Zoey to work with me and I could take off any time I wanted  I love photography so it was always interesting and the customers were almost always nice. It was the perfect job!
My husband travels for his work so a couple of years ago I decided if he was going to spend his winters in South Florida then I was too.  I quit my job and now I love not working. Life really is good!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

i am a resident and I will be done in just a year! When I first found this forum, I was in med school. Its amazing how time flies!!! One of these days, we really will have a kid, but for now, Miko is our child .


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am a teacher. I have my master's degree in Curriculum. I worked at a private school teaching 3rd and 4th grades until last year, when I decided I needed a change. I quit my job and was not able to find another teaching job in my area. Believe it or not, there is an overabundance of teachers in our area of the state, and it's very much "who you know" that gets you in the door. (I don't know anybody who could pull strings for me....)

So, last school year I subbed for a while and then I got a job as an instructional aide for special education students. I worked with kids from Pre-K to 3rd grade. Some had autism, some were emotionally disturbed, and some had learning disabilities. I found that I loved working with these great kids and I am now working towards getting my certification in special education. I've decided to work as an aide one more year while I finish up my certification program. I love the school I work in now, and I'm hoping that if a teaching position opens up, I might get it. 

Debbie


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Jul 4 2008, 04:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600449


> QUOTE (SillieMillie @ Jul 3 2008, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600386





> I used to have a really interesting job as an animal trainer on the strip in Las Vegas, I did a bird show and then I worked for Wayne Newton as his animal trainer. I loved it but got burned out.
> Now I'm a librarian and I do enjoy it, although working with the public has it's challenges especially at the inner city branch I work out of! I could tell some stories to make your hair curl! I'm going to school in September part time to get my Masters in Library and Information Science.[/B]



WOW! An animal trainer. That is sooooooo cool. Can your Fluffs do tricks? 
I am a creative director at a large advertising company. Its called Ogilvy. I run a team of creative peple which is quite challenging (more challenging than the creative work itself i think) I have to come up with creative solutions to sell products as well as design retail stores and other stuff. On the side i am trying to build my bag business. I have always wanted to deign handbags and have started with The HotDog Take Away bag for fluffbutts. Why - cause Bentley outgrew my handbag and needed his own. LOL

I love my job but wish i had more time to spend on my bags because i love doing them!. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

And we love your bags!  

Charlie does no tricks because ever since we got him he's been old and sick. Milly knows quite a few, like spin and high five and jump "up into my arms" (if I had more time I would do more with her - also rally or something. She is the smartest dog I've had in ages). Picture the scene while Milly runs through her tricks:
"Milly SPIN, _Good Girl_ *treats*
Charlie LOOK CUTE _Good boy_! *treats*


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I work as a fashion model for one of the top international modeling agencies, w/ head office located in NYC. Tam and Auntie Leslie knows which agency I am signed with..hehe..

I am also in law school in NYC and I will graduate next May.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am a retired bikini model and UFC ring girl. I used to work in Risk Management (6 years) at one of the top 50 hospitals in the country. Now I work as an Accountant for a local company that is 5 minutes away from home and am a part time mom. My husband has primary residential with 50% custody of his two sons.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

at the age of 26, I was offered the position of CEO/Executive Diredtor of a mid size Hispanic not for profit agency. I did that for about 5 years, but dealing with a staff of 18, funding, and overall watching my 20's pass me by because I worked about 70 hours a week, caused major burn out (I was also doing some light consulting on the side as well). I moved to DC about a year and a half ago and now work for the Department of State. I also still do some consulting on the side for not for profits and school districts in grant writing and program analysis and management.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am just one "lost and wandering soul" as of late.

I had been teaching for 14 years, but I just can NOT take the parents in today's world that feel it's my job to raise and take care of their child. So last year I quit teaching. I thought I would just take a year off, but now... I am not sure I can go back. I see MORE of that type of Parent every where I go. :huh: 

Before that, I had worked in Accounting mostly. That is what got me to Florida. Kay Jewelers sent me down here to correct the Black, Starr & Frost books... they were a MESS.

I know what I want, a job where I can help others, and take my dogs to work with me... any suggestions? B) 

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, sounds like we have a wide assortment of jobs! Everyone chose great careers!! I like my job, for now. But next year I think I will choose a different department. I want to work with the Tigers that they have at Six Flags and train them and stuff, but I will have to be 18 to do that. Only three more years...  I will work in games, for maybe another 2 years or maybe merchandise next year. I'm not sure! There is so much to choose from. I could go into rides next year, attractions, etc. I don't know. I know I'll work at six flags though.


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm a Registered Nurse and just left my job as Director of Nursing! I'm working in a hospital now as an Oncology Nurse.....


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I've really enjoyed reading about so many of your stories.

I have a degree in personnel mgt and put my husband through Dental School. I haven't worked in over 25 years though both of our girls are out of the house. (Notice that i didn't say that they were off of the family payroll!!!!). Anyway, we have one daughter who just finished her MBA and is interviewing for jobs in DC. The younger daughter is in grad school and spending her summer in London working as a grad asst. for the British Studies program. I'm going over to visit her in 10 days.


----------



## *TINKERBELL* (May 26, 2008)

I was a Paralegal for years but now I'm "mom". 
I have three little kids..... my little boys are 21 & 18 and my oldest is my daughter who is 8. HA! HA! 
My fur babies are 11 & 4. 
Being a stay at home mom is WONDERFUL!!! My husband loves it because he doesn't have to do much work around the house anymore because I've already done it. Life's good!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I have an M.S. in Science and am an Ecologist. Besides working on global warming experiments (mainly rainfall manipulation) - I run summer undergraduate programs at the Field Station. I love my job - i really like working with Undergrads they keep me on my toes.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jul 5 2008, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600853


> I am a retired bikini model and *UFC ring girl*. I used to work in Risk Management (6 years) at one of the top 50 hospitals in the country. Now I work as an Accountant for a local company that is 5 minutes away from home and am a part time mom. My husband has primary residential with 50% custody of his two sons.[/B]


a UFC ring girl?! Really?!!

I love the UFC!  That had to be fun sitting so close to all the action!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jul 6 2008, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601194


> QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jul 5 2008, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600853





> I am a retired bikini model and *UFC ring girl*. I used to work in Risk Management (6 years) at one of the top 50 hospitals in the country. Now I work as an Accountant for a local company that is 5 minutes away from home and am a part time mom. My husband has primary residential with 50% custody of his two sons.[/B]


a UFC ring girl?! Really?!!

I love the UFC!  That had to be fun sitting so close to all the action! 
[/B][/QUOTE]
OOhhh....hubby and I love the UFC! Who watched the fights last night?? lol 

Let's see...ok I sell insurance for my parents agency. I do all the Property & Casualty lines for the office (auto, home, umbrella, etc.) It can be very boring, but working for my family's busines has a lot of perks. Ironically, my degree is in Psycholgoy and Social Work...and I ended up doing something completely different. Personally, I love sales...it's very motivating and the competition keeps me striving!


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

I am a medical technologist at a very big medical center. It is challenging work, but I will be happy to retire in a few years and give more attention to my sweet dog and of course, my husband also! linfran


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

I am a Full-time college student, expecting to graduate with a BA in Psychology in May 2009, and I also manage a children's boutique in TriBeCa.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I have thoroughly enjoyed reading about everyone's jobs. Thank you for asking this question.

I have worked for a small local diner/whiteater rafting company, Baskin Robbins, Little Caesars, a law office, a small floral shop, and then spent 6 years working various positions within a small community bank. Then my hubby moved us, and for a short period I became a stay at home mom. Then finances made it necessary for me to go back to work. I went to work at a daycare center (so I could take my kids). This was a nice job if you didn't have to deal with some of the parents and all of the management staff. Next, I went to a flex-time part-time job where I was a store merchandiser for a national magazine publisher/marketer. Hubby moved us again. I worked for an inventory company (AWFUL!!!), and then found a part-time job as a bank teller for Bank of America. If you are looking for part-time in the banking industry, Bank of America is an AWESOME place to be.

I finished my BS in Accounting this May (08), and had a job as a staff accountant for a local government office. I had my own office with a window and everything. I only worked this job for 34 hours. I had just received the diagnosis of desmoid tumor prior to starting, but when I was told I had a "mass" in front of my heart we immediately decided to move back to TN to have family to assist us. Luckily the "mass" isn't anything to be concerned with, but with my upcoming surgery and long recovery, I am currently back to being a homemaker (can I be called that while living in my mothers' house and having so much help with my children?).

I hope to eventually find an accounting position that offers flex-time or telecommuting so I can have the best of all worlds.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This is a very interesting thread. Right out of high school I went to work for the Corps of Engineers then for the Federal Reserve Bank with a little college in between. Then, I was a legal secretary for 20 years for a very stuffy labor management law firm and then in October 2001 I was laid off and was devastated. Then, I got a call to see if I was interested in a job opening that turned out to be the best job I've ever had as an executive assistant to the board of directors for an association of mariners who move the huge foreign flag ships up and down the lower Mississippi River. I really look up to these guys and the job they do keeping the river safe. Once you know what's on those ships moving right through the city it's really really scary to think about it.

I work M-F, but they always let us go at 2:00 on Friday. If there's a holiday like the 4th they always give us two days off instead of just one. They are truly the best and most considerate people I could have ever hoped to work for. It's like a big family and they really really look out for their employees. I get off at 4:30 every day - no overtime!!! And, it's only about 20 minutes from my house so I don't have to commute into New Orleans every day which I did forever and parking is free and we have our own parking lot. I can honestly say it is my dream job. Instead of being stuck in a little office just typing all day long I get to meet and talk to all kinds of people and my opinion really matters. I've been able to plan off-site workshops and seminars and actually get to attend and bring hubby with me - all expenses paid! The only other job I've ever wanted more than this one was to be a stay at home mom, but finances never did afford me that opportunity.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jul 6 2008, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601272


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jul 6 2008, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601194





> QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jul 5 2008, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600853





> I am a retired bikini model and *UFC ring girl*. I used to work in Risk Management (6 years) at one of the top 50 hospitals in the country. Now I work as an Accountant for a local company that is 5 minutes away from home and am a part time mom. My husband has primary residential with 50% custody of his two sons.[/B]


a UFC ring girl?! Really?!!

I love the UFC!  That had to be fun sitting so close to all the action! 
[/B][/QUOTE]
OOhhh....hubby and I love the UFC! Who watched the fights last night?? lol [/B][/QUOTE]


The UFC part of it was fun and extremely interesting to say the least. Granted it is not something that would have been a career for me. More of an experience. Too much of the rockstar lifestyle with all the parting and everything else that pretty much came with it.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*full time student* at Colorado State as an english major & media studies minor :smartass: 
i just got done transitioning pt jobs from *a bartender/barista/cafe attendant* at a modern colorado based gelato shop ( for 2 yrs)
now i work at an upscale local *salon and spa as front desk/concierge* which is fun and challenging on a completely different level...

and when i graduate i want to break into the magazine industry....but who knows arty: :biggrin: 


oh ....and *full time mom *to Biggles :Happy_Dance:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

First and most importantly, I am mom/cook/playmate/personal assistant to Bentley! I was a CPA and worked in an accounting firm for 7 years. I am recently retired as of April. I love being a stay at home wife and mom to Bentley. However, I am getting to go back to work 2 days a week at a local bank. I will be analyzing credit risk in the commercial lending department.


----------



## JessicaMO620 (Sep 18, 2006)

Administrative assistant for the chemical division of a big oil and gas company. Best job ever. I get all my gas paid for, a company phone, I get to run errands, answer phones, the only annoying thing is entering inventory into the computer, but its not too bad. I am about to finish up my business degree and I have a paralegal certificate. I dont typically work 8-5, I usually leave at 3 or so, and theres 5 people that work in our little office!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I work in human services with families involved with Child Protective Services. I work with the families in their homes on things like parenting skills, accessing resources, communication, anger management or anything else they need. I was a CPS case manager for three years and transferred to a company that contracts with the State to provide services. I actually get to spend more time with the families, rather than doing paperwork and going to court. I love the work I do and my job is really flexible. I get to make my own schedule and it allows for naps on a lot of afternoons!

Josie says: And, once in a while, she takes me with her, even though she's not supposed to. She made me sign a confidentiality agreement though, so I can't confirm or deny that I have been with her to her work.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I work as a high-dollar call girl.  Pretty impressive at age 51, huh? 


No, seriously, I work for a Broker. Have had my agent's license for 11 years and been in this business for that long, too. My specialty is insurance (like, employee benefits, health, dental, vision, STD, LTD, Life, LTC and voluntary supplemental benefits) so that is what I do from Monday thru Thursday from 9:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. I help the PEOPLE against the insurance companies, and try to get the insurance companies to agree to the employees' needs. Difficult job, but very fulfilling when I can help Jane or John Doe resolve claim issues that they do not really understand. It's inconceivable to me that insurance companies really EXPECT these employees to understand all of the fine print in the Exclusions. It's just not realistic. So, this is what I do. Try to explain in layman's terms to the employees and try to negotiate with the insurance companies in the best interest of the employees.

If I can do this, I have a good day and love my job! 

Cyndi


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am a full time student at San Diego State University and have been working part time at a company who makes crime analysist software! I do receptionist work there and have been really excited to finally be in an office setting! I also just started doing marketing things on the side for a real estate agent!


----------



## bucky (Jun 1, 2008)

I am a corporate lawyer. Enough said. The maltese pups are a great stress reliever!


----------



## diane&ozzie (Jun 24, 2008)

After being in school for everything from law to computer science, and holding countless jobs from a hair dresser to a dog walker, I have now found my calling as a graphic designer. :chili:


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I have worked in a forestry trade association office for the past 17.5 years. In early June I was told that my position will be eliminated some time this summer. I have an interview today at 1:30!!!! Wish me luck!! :w00t: 

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jul 4 2008, 06:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600667


> I work for a small direct mail marketing company and it's pretty fun. My bosses treat me great and Jax gets to come to work with me. I do have a BS in Marine Biology and would like to use that some day, but it pays about the same a Poop-Picker-Upper!
> 
> I worked at Toys R Us while in college and that was actually quite a bit of fun (and I don't even like kids!). I had a lot of authority, so that's probably why I enjoyed it!
> 
> It's interesting where we all end up in life, no matter what we planned. arty:[/B]



Cool. I work for the dm division of Ogilvy!!!!!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (SillieMillie @ Jul 5 2008, 11:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600843


> QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Jul 4 2008, 04:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600449





> QUOTE (SillieMillie @ Jul 3 2008, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600386





> I used to have a really interesting job as an animal trainer on the strip in Las Vegas, I did a bird show and then I worked for Wayne Newton as his animal trainer. I loved it but got burned out.
> Now I'm a librarian and I do enjoy it, although working with the public has it's challenges especially at the inner city branch I work out of! I could tell some stories to make your hair curl! I'm going to school in September part time to get my Masters in Library and Information Science.[/B]



WOW! An animal trainer. That is sooooooo cool. Can your Fluffs do tricks? 
I am a creative director at a large advertising company. Its called Ogilvy. I run a team of creative peple which is quite challenging (more challenging than the creative work itself i think) I have to come up with creative solutions to sell products as well as design retail stores and other stuff. On the side i am trying to build my bag business. I have always wanted to deign handbags and have started with The HotDog Take Away bag for fluffbutts. Why - cause Bentley outgrew my handbag and needed his own. LOL

I love my job but wish i had more time to spend on my bags because i love doing them!. :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

And we love your bags!  

Charlie does no tricks because ever since we got him he's been old and sick. Milly knows quite a few, like spin and high five and jump "up into my arms" (if I had more time I would do more with her - also rally or something. She is the smartest dog I've had in ages). Picture the scene while Milly runs through her tricks:
"Milly SPIN, _Good Girl_ *treats*
Charlie LOOK CUTE _Good boy_! *treats* 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Bentley is my smart one. I wish i could teach him some tricks.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (diane&ozzie @ Jul 9 2008, 06:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=602701


> After being in school for everything from law to computer science, and holding countless jobs from a hair dresser to a dog walker, I have now found my calling as a graphic designer. :chili:[/B]



Yay!!! Someone who does what i do.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am an in-house lawyer at a finance company. I only graduated a little over a year ago so I am new at this but I LOVE my job. I learn new things every single day which is a big part of why I love my job.


----------



## LaBellaBarbie (Jul 10, 2008)

I live in Manhattan and I work as an Account Executive for an entertainment marketing company that represents most of the shows on Broadway, a few movies, a few high end sporting events, a couple tv shows, etc. It's amazing and I'm so lucky to have found my dream job at age 23 (I'm 25 now).


----------

